# Toxic's Ts



## toxic667 (Nov 12, 2010)

finally got around to making a picture thread 

lets begin with the lovely Charlotte (g. rosea)







above is a picture i took for a project in comtech.







the day i got her 







a very old picture of us. I look soo much different now haha.


----------



## toxic667 (Nov 12, 2010)

from most of my pictures it looks like i handle her a lot. but really i only hold her once in awhile. i cant help myself. lol







post molt and looking gorgeous


----------



## toxic667 (Nov 12, 2010)

The lovely Leela (N. Chromatus)







this is the day i got her. She was a surprise from my mom on the day my A. Avic died to cheer me up. I came home and everything was setup and she was just sitting there on the shelf with Charlotte, gotta love my mom <3







a nice look at her fangs


----------



## toxic667 (Nov 12, 2010)

My little P. Irimnia (Glücklich). Her name translated means lucky. I named her, im assuming its a her, this because she got out of her cage overnight when a cat sat on the top of the screen and a huge hole was ripped in the screen. I woke up and found the hole and empty cage and carefully searched the house for three hours until i finally found her. Needless to say, the cats are never allowed into my room ever again. 







stretched out on the back drop. 













spider naughty parts. can anyone help me figure out the sex of this little one?


----------



## toxic667 (Nov 12, 2010)

another Charlotte handing pic thats recent. Shes getting kinda chubby XD i need to feed her a little less im thinking. lol







So last weekend i was feeling rather ballsy and decided to handle my pyscopathic N. Chromatus. Once I got her on me she wouldnt budge. she was stiff as a rock. I ended up getting sprayed with hairs when i first manipulated her into the plastic cup. It was pretty itchy and tingly. Not as bad as I thought it would be though. So I know im not allergic which is a plus.


----------



## After3Days (Nov 12, 2010)

toxic667 said:


> another Charlotte handing pic thats recent. Shes getting kinda chubby XD i need to feed her a little less im thinking. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2oCHEVYo0 (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice collection so far! My bro named his first tarantula Charlotte too, it was also a fat G. Rosea  Great pics, keep em comin yo :clap:


----------



## toxic667 (Nov 13, 2010)

haha thanks guys


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 13, 2010)

Love your collection


----------



## synyster (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice spider, nice face and really nice guitar in back  I could remake that exact picture, same species and same model, only with my dumb face haha ;P


----------



## toxic667 (Mar 5, 2012)

A couple videos showing off my spiders! I got a new B. Smithi 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5kAh6Xu-Jk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1EWtU-R778


----------



## cmcghee358 (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice Metallica shirt! \m/ \m/

Also cool eye-liner. Never seen red before.

Nice spiders too!


----------



## Gaherp (Aug 7, 2012)

Great pics, and the nail art is sweet. Love the cat story, but that is the reason I dislike them. I know they have there good side, but give them a room full of critters and wrong words from the necronomicon have been spoken.


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice Ts, Awesome taste in music. Metallica and Avenged! \m/>_<\m/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## toxic667 (Aug 17, 2012)

*more spider pics *

More pictures of the lovely Charlotte. Macro and depth of field photos. She looks so fuzzy 






Her on one of my guitars 


Her on my comic books

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## toxic667 (Aug 17, 2012)

This picture was taken November 2010 and I just found it now! XD



Also, very old pic of my P. Irimina



more recent (jan 2012)



Video of her 
[video=youtube;w5kAh6Xu-Jk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5kAh6Xu-Jk[/video]


----------



## BCscorp (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice lookin' P. irminia!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toogledoo (Aug 19, 2012)

Awesome Ts! Also, love the guitar and spider web nails!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## toxic667 (Aug 20, 2012)

*more of my lovely p irminia*

Thanks everyone for the compliments on my p iriminia 

Some more pics from over the 3 years ive had her so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## toxic667 (Aug 20, 2012)

My very favourite pics of her 

cricket looks tasty she says 




Her peeking out the little hole in her log which she has since blocked off entirely with dirt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 20, 2012)

That last pic looks cute. How's her temper?


----------



## toxic667 (Aug 20, 2012)

She is always hidding in that silly log. She's in there for months. I don't really interact with her very much. I once tried to rehouse her and I must say I HAVE NEVER seen anything move that fast lol.


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 20, 2012)

toxic667 said:


> She is always hidding in that silly log. She's in there for months. I don't really interact with her very much. I once tried to rehouse her and I must say I HAVE NEVER seen anything move that fast lol.


Yeah, my 5" girl has sealed herself off for almost a month now, haven't seen her since. I'm pretty sure she's in premolt so I'm just waiting for her to pop up again searching for food. They're very quick, yeah


----------



## toxic667 (Aug 20, 2012)

I haven't seen my girl in 5 months lol. Last week the cricket I put in there disappeared and there was spider poo in her water dish so I know she's alive and just being a ninja lol


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 21, 2012)

toxic667 said:


> I haven't seen my girl in 5 months lol. Last week the cricket I put in there disappeared and there was spider poo in her water dish so I know she's alive and just being a ninja lol


LOL! Yep, sounds like an irminia ninja

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## toxic667 (Aug 21, 2012)

*leelerz*

more pics of the lovely Leela

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## toxic667 (Aug 21, 2012)

For photography class I made her threat pose and took some pretty awesome pictures.


I love the red lighting effect


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 21, 2012)

Too bad I can't stand the urticating bristles of Nhandu's. I love the chromatus...


----------



## toxic667 (Aug 21, 2012)

I know! they are so itchy lol.


----------



## toxic667 (Jul 9, 2013)

Ruby my B smithi (Ruby is an immature male but I am too lazy to change name) the day I got him


----------

